# Guardian preservative?



## RP Farms 1850 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello everyone, I have seen a lot of posts regarding hay preservatives on this site. So i am sure someone on here might be able to help me. I am looking at a preservative called Guardian. It's made for a company called Homestead Nutrition. Does anyone use this? If so does it work? The dealer says its not an acid or acidic as the ph is 9. If anyone knows anything about it please fill me in on your knowledge of it. Thanks


----------



## WileyGator (Jan 23, 2019)

I have also heard of this product, however I also can`t seem to find others that have used it, except Dehaven Farms in PA. I know that it is a "food grade" preservative that is not coustic to equipment because of its ph and leaves somewhat of a white film on the equipment that can be washed of with water. Not much help, but I will continue to research. There is also a preservative out there that has a "apple" flavor or fragrance that someone mentioned but cannot track it down. I really would like a product for some of my picky horse people that cringe when yu mention preservative or acid, even if its buffered.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://www.homesteadnutritioninc.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When people have asked about an alternative to propionic acid. I have often said they should try a potassium sorbate based product. Guardian would fill the bill and we have used Guardian in the past with good results. We use it in the early spring because it is a good product cor wrapped hay and drive baled. We like the convenience of being able to switch between the two without stopping and cleaning out the tank on the applicator.. 
IMO, propionic acid will get better results as a hay preservative for less money. But if you cannot use acid I would highly recommend one would try Guardian as an alternative. If you have IBA trucks in the area servicing Dairy Farmers they also carry a potassium sorbate product under a different name.


----------

